

Show HN: Social network buttons for Twitter Bootstrap - noizwaves
http://noizwaves.github.io/bootstrap-social-buttons/

======
adlpz
Nice. It's just a collection of background colours for the buttons, though.
These don't have any functionality, not even add the icons.

But nice eye candy anyway.

------
ezraroi
really nice and useful. Will use it for sure

